# Horney Spider munches down



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Horney Orb Spider taken with Pentax digital SLR with 100mm 2.8 macro set at f22 shutter speed 180 with Pentax 140c ring lignt also set at f22. The fly is as big as the spider.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Brings a new meaning to Pheasants under glass and cherries Jubilee!!! Nice pics ..


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Eyes*



RedXCross said:


> Brings a new meaning to Pheasants under glass and cherries Jubilee!!! Nice pics ..


Yep the eyes of a fly are apon you!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice series of photos SH.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool Shed Hunter--Clear and crisp--I need to take some time and pick up my camera soon as I finish this tile job!--neeed to get back to the ranch for some more shots!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Cool Shed Hunter--Clear and crisp--I need to take some time and pick up my camera soon as I finish this tile job!--neeed to get back to the ranch for some more shots!


I hope I can join you! You are the tracker!


----------

